# Red treble hooks on crankbaits



## Queencitybassman (Aug 3, 2011)

I want to hear opinions about changing out the front treble hook on crankbaits to red treble hooks! Some people they get more strikes and more hook ups and I am curious as im thinking about doing this to my stock!


----------



## lswoody (Aug 3, 2011)

I've done this but not convinced that it makes a difference or not.


----------



## 200racing (Aug 3, 2011)

if all you want is a hint of red get a sharpie it alot cheaper.


----------



## Brine (Aug 3, 2011)

There's been many a day when I'd pay a boat load for some confidence on the water, so if that's what it will do, I'd say go for it.

Otherwise, I'd consider it a waste. :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Aug 3, 2011)

I thought fish cant see red under water? Is that the reason to use them?


----------



## nomowork (Aug 3, 2011)

Jim said:


> I thought fish cant see red under water? Is that the reason to use them?



Remember that red fishing line that was supposed to be invisible underwater? I tried it and it didn't help any.

Then there's the group of people who purposely paint the eyes of their lures red. It is supposed to attract the fish too. Funny thing, my homemade lures made out of spoon and fork handles catch fish and have no red on them.


----------



## 200racing (Aug 3, 2011)

the selling point on red hooks is fish thinks its blood and have to strike the bleeding bait. bps use to cath bass on a bare red hook in thier tanks to advertise.

a lil science
red lightwaves are the shortest on the light spectrum and is the first color to under water. when this starts happening is deeper than 99.9% of people bass fish but it happens. i have a book about jaque cousteau. he was diving deep and killed a shark he thought he had kill something new or rare as the shark was bleeding green but as he hauled it to the surface its blood turned to the red we all know.


----------



## nomowork (Aug 4, 2011)

200racing said:


> the selling point on red hooks is fish thinks its blood and have to strike the bleeding bait. bps use to cath bass on a bare red hook in thier tanks to advertise.



When I was a kid, my uncle took us night fishing off of the docks. When we ran out of bait, we put the lantern near the edge of the water and just wiggled the bare shinny chrome hooks and filled the catch bag.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 4, 2011)

Jim said:


> I thought fish cant see red under water? Is that the reason to use them?




No, you must be thinking of the saying that the fish cannot see "your lure" under water


:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Brine (Aug 4, 2011)

The color Red is used in 2 different situations in lures. As described above with the light spectrum, it's labled as translucent (light can pass through it). On hooks, it is opaque and light reflects off of it. Thus the difference.


----------



## redbug (Aug 4, 2011)

red hooks are good red soxs suck 
just sayin


----------



## fish devil (Aug 4, 2011)

:twisted: Don't waste your time or money.


----------



## bulldog (Aug 4, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > I thought fish cant see red under water? Is that the reason to use them?
> ...



=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 
Or mine for that matter.

I think it is all whatever makes you feel confident. I have used them with and without red hooks and it does not seem to make a difference to me.


----------



## TNtroller (Aug 5, 2011)

nomowork said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > I thought fish cant see red under water? Is that the reason to use them?
> ...




I read where the red fishing line (Canjun brand) is a hi-vis line above water, but when the line is 3' or more below the surface, the red line is near invisible per the canjun website/advertising info. I questioned this line of thought as well as it seems to conflict with the theory of using red hooks, as the fish think the red hook is a wounded bait/easy meal. The guy may be right in the fact that the difference in materials (fishing line vs a metal hook) makes a difference in how something (red hook or red line) is viewed or seen by the fish.


----------



## redbug (Aug 5, 2011)

I change out all my crankbait hooks and split rings the stock hooks on most baits 
I change some to red hooks and some i dont 
the fact that people say they get more hookups with red hooks could be due to the fact that they have change the stock hooks
the split rings i use are the oval ones


----------



## nomowork (Aug 5, 2011)

redbug said:


> I change out all my crankbait hooks and split rings the stock hooks on most baits
> I change some to red hooks and some i dont
> the fact that people say they get more hookups with red hooks could be due to the fact that they have change the stock hooks
> the split rings i use are the oval ones



A little off topic, but I change out the treble hooks and put one barbless #4 hook on most of my lures. I hate treble hooks when trying to release smaller fish especially trout which are very easy to kill when trying to release. My GF thought I was nuts, but on our last trout fishing trip, we found a hole by a dam where we were hooking up good size trout on the lures. It made it so much easier to release.


----------

